# Why are 29er guy's so uptight?



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just for fun...


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

I think it has to do with the weasel-squeezers most of them wear.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

It's because smart, well educated people ride them and those people are inherently uptight. 

Ahhh....the "rodies of the dirt".


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Because every one thinks they are gay! No offense against gay peeps, unless they ride 29ers of course.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL, postv this in the 29er forum, i got you covered for your first 5 minutes of neg rep lol
There like a pack of muslim extremists in there


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread has so much potential to get good....


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea you def should of posted this in the 29er forum lol , then you would see all the hate your gonna get haha..


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

eatdrinkride said:


> Ahhh....the "roadies of the dirt".


+1. I think it's lack of oxygen from the altitude- perched high above them clown wheels.

This new breed of AM 29ers is gonna change that perception IMO.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Check out this thread LMAO.. I guess 29ers are now looking for something more

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/36-versus-29-a-381562.html

Might as well join a circus or quit life ..


----------



## 3DKiwi (Jul 6, 2012)

Because everyone else is buying 29er's and the advantage they had in races is going away fast.


----------



## 2FUELS (Nov 18, 2006)

Endomaniac said:


> I think it has to do with the weasel-squeezers most of them wear.


I'm stealing this phrase thank you...Surrounded by 29ers. Painfull.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i ride a 29er but im not going to yell at anyone for doing differently. but i agree, some of those guys can be nuts. i think they are on a wheel size jihad.


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

The 27.5 guys are quickly setting a new standard for uptightness.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have time to answer as I'm going too fast on my 29er.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I ride a 29er unicycle. Rolls over anything!


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sidenote

all xc and Am bikes are going to be 650 or 29er's in the future....only Dh will have 26 inch....just my mayan prediction of the future....discuss


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

im not gonna say your wrong, but im not gonna say your right either.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Has MTBR become pinkbike?



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sidenote
> 
> all xc and Am bikes are going to be 650 or 29er's in the future....only Dh will have 26 inch....just my mayan prediction of the future....discuss


I think 26" will still be found on XC and AM bikes. Mostly on the children's and small women's models, though.  And 650b will be found on DH bikes, and when someone wins a WC race on one, they'll take off.

But to answer the OP's question, I'm not really sure why I'm so uptight. But riding this helps me to loosen up.



















This bike is so much fun that I recently rewarded it with a dropper post cable remote, 2x chainrings, SRAM Type 2 rear derailleur, and carbon DH bars.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Bikes are awsome...I've got a bunch...one of 'um is a 29er...I like it a lot. Just picked up a mod trials Koxx too. I'm usually super uptight, but I've downed like 4 StormKings while watching Christmas movies with my 5 yr old. Merry Christmas everyone ( maybe the pirate could post up some honey in a sexy santa outfit about now?)


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

MOJO K said:


> Bikes are awsome...I've got a bunch...one of 'um is a 29er...I like it a lot. Just picked up a mod trials Koxx too. I'm usually super uptight, but I've downed like 4 StormKings while watching Christmas movies with my 5 yr old. Merry Christmas everyone ( maybe the pirate could post up some honey in a sexy santa outfit about now?)


FWIW the Karen girl in "Frosty the Snowman" completely reminds me of Rachel Atherton...I think it's the nose?...:thumbsup:


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Some 29ers are fun, I have a couple and a DH bike with 26-inch wheels. Say what you want, the Canfield Yelli Screamy is perhaps the most fun bike ever made.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

not stereotyping, but once I was riding at my local hill, me and my bud were hitting a little 4' drop to warm up, and this guy in full Lycra pedaling a full suspension 29er comes pedaling up, I nodded and waved, then lowered my helmet and put on my goggles to drop in, when the guy yells "Hey!"

I'm kinda like "hows it goin?" then turn back to the drop and start getting ready to hit it.

Then he's all "you ever rode a 29er before?" 

I'm like "no, they aren't really developed for this type of riding yet" and point at the drop, but I added in "but I hear they're great for XC"

He then started up in some fat rant about how amazing they are and how they make yer penis bigger and blah blah blah all this BS and I'm just like "bro chill" and he just keeps yakkin about how great they are.

At one point I seriously said "Haha well I gotta go, sick bike thoug-" and he cut me off to keep talking about how amazing his bike is. It took a few more compliments about his bike, and a few more "oh cool, I'll have to try a 29er" comments to get the guy to leave me alone. and all he said about my bike is "Oh yea, a 29er will work a lot better then that old thing..." talking about my 2011 evil revolt with fox 40, and vivid coil rc2. 

Like, I respect 29ers, they have a place in our sport, hell I'd even try one if I had the chance, but this dude took it to extremes. Don't tell me yo little gary fisher 29er with 3" of travel would be better for bombing down hills than my Evil Revolt. That's just a stupid argument. Dude was a dweeb.

anywho story/rant time is over. I met tons of good 29er riders who are respectful of me and my tiny ass 26" wheels, but that one tubby dweeb was the first 29er I met, and kinda left me with a bad impression of 29er.

sorry, the thread title reminded me of that story.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Moosey said:


> story/rant time is over. I met tons of good 29er riders who are respectful of me and my tiny ass 26" wheels,
> .


Hey! There is no place in this thread for this kinda talk. Dude was a prick, and he was a prick simply because he rode a 29er. Stand up, be proud and tell the world:thumbsup:


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Almost* everyone I've ever met who rides a 29er' is a tryhard poser. They might be good at pedaling up a hill over and over again, but if I want to ride a real bike, I'll stick to a 26er.

I do know one guy who rides a 6" Niner WFO, and he absolutely shreds. Everyone else seems like an uptight tryhard.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> Hey! There is no place in this thread for this kinda talk. Dude was a prick, and he was a prick simply because he rode a 29er. Stand up, be proud and tell the world:thumbsup:


yep yep yeppers


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

arkon11 said:


> *Almost* everyone I've ever met who rides a 29er' is a tryhard poser. They might be good at pedaling up a hill over and over again, but if I want to ride a real bike, I'll stick to a 26er.
> 
> I do know one guy who rides a 6" Niner WFO, and he absolutely shreds. Everyone else seems like an uptight tryhard.


+2 lolol


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> here...did I deliver


Well done Shiver. Thanks K.


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> here...did I deliver


Thats's what I'm Talking about!
Merry Xmas everybody.

I Put up this question yesterday and want to thank you all for your replies, it has made my day.
I got so much **** for asking the simple question on a 26 vs. 29er forum the other day
"why are 29ers so great?" It was put up in a 29er forum, of course, but I found it under 'new posts" and asked.

Then I said a 9er is like going from a short board to a long board (surfing). Boy, did that start some ****! It's the best comparison I have found yet.

Personally think the extra 3 inches might be needed somewhere else as well with these pricks. When we were kids, we called the roadies "Bike Snobs" , guy's who put up their noses to us bmx'ers. I know now its because they are jealous of our riding abilities. They were then, and are now. I guess their biggest argument is that they make them go faster and they aren't there to get air off big jumps anyway. If they are there for the workout, why make it easier? It's like their mentality is to get it over with before they even start. I also think it makes the dirt feel more like the road for them.

Maybe they are uptight because of all the leg shaving, and if they miss a day, their tights might get snagged? Or, the wives *****ing about whose razor it is in the shower, that is, the wives who haven't found out they are gay yet.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Moosey said:


> not stereotyping.....
> 
> but that one tubby dweeb was the first 29er I met, and kinda left me with a bad impression of 29er.


LOL. A black homeless man once pestered me for money. He left a bad impression on me now I dislike all black people.

Yeah...that makes sense.

I ride a 29er. I appreciate all styles of riding and all wheel sizes. Every riding style/wheel size has cult followers with blinders on to nothing other than what they own. You can't change their minds. Whatever keeps you peddling...


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

Been riding mtb's since 1990. Before front suspension, disc brakes etc. Hell, even before V brakes-lol. 

Last 26" bike I had was a Yeti 575. I thought it was the ultimate. Had 2 sets of wheels I used, a beefy set and a lighter xc set. The bike could do anything. 2 years ago I bought an fs 29er frame (4" travel) to see what the hype was about. Well, from the get go, I was climbing stuff almost every time that on the Yeti I'd only make half the time. But the Yeti was way better going downhill. Then I put a 120 thru axle fork on it, and bigger tires. OK, still a goat going up, and a lot better going down.

Fast forward to this summer, bought a Kona Satori frame and Fox 34 140mm fork. 5.5" travel front and rear. Big tires, wide bar etc. This bike does everything. 

But the big thing for me is the fit. I have long arms and legs for my height, and the 29ers let me have the seat height even with the bars without using goofy high rise stems and 2.5" rise bars. Actually this new ride has a zero rise stem and low rise bars. Perfect for the east coast technical downhills.

But I digress. Even though now I only ride 29ers, I dont care what anyone else rides. I dont tell them my bike is better (which its not, its just different). I dont tell them they would be a better rider on a 29er. I am just happy to get out and ride, and I am happy to have some great people to ride with. 

So dont lump all 29er riders into that category that we all hate 26" bikes. All kinds of bikes have a-hole riders. Like a guy here that rides the local xc trails on his 7" travel, coil shocked, fox 36 up front, FR bike, that we wait for on every climb without saying a word to him, but on the 1 downhill section thats steep and rocky for 100 ft and he gets 50 feet in front of us and tells us at the bottom that we should all be riding bikes like his-lol.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Yeah........well, no.

In the end wheel size is irrelevant. I only judge other riders by the kind of beer they drink.


----------



## gsxr1000dave (Nov 17, 2008)

Uptight who you calling uptight. 29er are the only bike they should make. 26" bikes are dead!!!!!!!. I kid I kid lol, I ride both and like them for different reasons. I had a enduro evo, sold it and bought a glory 00 and I have a stumpjumper 29er that's been a good bike so far. I think I'm going to buy a Rocky Mountain slayer to do some enduro racing this year though. Each bike has there purpose and each group has there aholes


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

tomboyjr said:


> bought a Kona Satori frame


A kona? I stopped reading right there.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I grew up riding 26" then stopped riding for several years. Just got back into riding this year and rented a 29" at the local ski lift mtn to see what it was all about. I liked it and bought a 29" HT which I ride with flats and I'm not on strava or wearing Lycra. Now that I'm getting my skills back I'm anxious to get on a squishy 26" and hope to buy one for more DH riding. I didn't even know about the b*tchy 29er dudes until reading forums, I don't pay attention to parking lot whores either. I ride with groups that are all on 26" and they don't give me s*it. Seems like the uptight dudes care way too much about image than learning how to ride better, they were the kids who had training wheels until they were 7 and couldn't jump curbs.. Haha. So as a 29er rider I agree that there are quite a few out there that need to shut up and ride and quit telling me to go clipless as well.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

When you tryhard, you die hard.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I tested a 29r Giant FS before deciding on a lighter 26" am bike (Transition Bandit) . The 29r "rolled over logs" but that was about it. It was sluggish in berms, and I didn;t like how it felt on drops. I like my Syren for DH and despite the salepitch and what some XC riders say about 29rs... I'm not convinced.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm a 29er guy. Here's my gift:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

not so sure about the bulls hat


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

about 1 more PSI and those things are gonna pop!


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

CombatMutt said:


> A kona? I stopped reading right there.


 And this thread is about '29er' riders being uptight?lol


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

_Alberto_ said:


> LOL. A black homeless man once pestered me for money. He left a bad impression on me now I dislike all black people.
> 
> Yeah...that makes sense.
> 
> I ride a 29er. I appreciate all styles of riding and all wheel sizes. Every riding style/wheel size has cult followers with blinders on to nothing other than what they own. You can't change their minds. Whatever keeps you peddling...


Ahh i see it now, nice try brah.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Come on Moosey... Turn on the hate. Keep this fun.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, black homeless people leave a bad taste in my mouth Alberto. Good point!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

mbell said:


> Come on Moosey... Turn on the hate. Keep this fun.


Sorry, what I meant to say is

those damn 29er riders. I want to punch them in their snobby big wheel lovin faces.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Moar psi!!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

CombatMutt said:


> A kona? I stopped reading right there.


Cool story BRAH ..


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

More Xmas porn !


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

aedubber said:


> Cool story BRAH ..


For next time


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

bholwell said:


> Has MTBR become pinkbike?
> 
> I think 26" will still be found on XC and AM bikes. Mostly on the children's and small women's models, though.  And 650b will be found on DH bikes, and when someone wins a WC race on one, they'll take off.
> 
> ...


Looks flexy!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

There still gay. And look flexy!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

One guy I ride with is 100% convinced a 29er is THE perfect bike for him despite him never ever ridden one. He says stuff like this when he's still riding a 26" bike, 

"Dude, all companies have stopped 26" bike productions and EVERYONE is switching." 

"I could so ride this with a 29er!" While looking at a super rocky/tech section

"This is the perfect trail for a 29er"

I only have a dh bike so we're riding trails with very little uphill.

:madman:


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

I ride 29ers, And as far as I can remember I was an A hole before I brought it, So the bike has little to do with it.

FWIW I was a Much bigger A hole when I was car racing & that had even smaller wheels than 26"


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok well here is a great example .. Watch in HD.. This was when i was riding on my enduro and my buddy sipped on the 29er juice .

Noob Session 101 ( Teaching a new rider ) - YouTube


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

so much hate, Lovin it.


You guya are aholes and have no skills. Thanks for chiming in to prove my point. 
Douch3 bags.:thumbsup:


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

29ers suck monkey balls and are only for gay little boys who can't ride dh so they ride so big tires to feel special


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

OH MYYYY.... You know the 29er guys wont like this stuff , its too " sketchy " for them hahaah


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

heh moosey, have a similar story. was at a local trail head we use for parking. on one side there is a bunch of freeride trails we like to session (all sizes of drops/jumps). on the other side there is a bunch of xc trails that are fairly sanitized. the xc crowd does not venture to the dark side trails, most of them don't even know these trails exist. 

while we where gearing up with our pads/full faces a rigid 29er in full matching plum smuggling regalia rides by. we are a friendly bunch and say hello. he stops, unclips, says hi and then tells us that he thinks all our pads and big bikes are overkill for these trails. he proceeds to give us a full explanation how the rigid 29er is vastly superior for rolling over 4" logs on the trail (i kid you not). i couldn't resist and egged him on by saying "you really think so? wow, i have been doing it wrong, tell me more." judy gave me a poke in the ribs to shut me up and send the plum smuggler on his way...


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

singlesprocket said:


> heh moosey, have a similar story. was at a local trail head we use for parking. on one side there is a bunch of freeride trails we like to session (all sizes of drops/jumps). on the other side there is a bunch of xc trails that are fairly sanitized. the xc crowd does not venture to the dark side trails, most of them don't even know these trails exist.
> 
> while we where gearing up with our pads/full faces a rigid 29er in full matching plum smuggling regalia rides by. we are a friendly bunch and say hello. he stops, unclips, says hi and then tells us that he thinks all our pads and big bikes are overkill for these trails. he proceeds to give us a full explanation how the rigid 29er is vastly superior for rolling over 4" logs on the trail (i kid you not). i couldn't resist and egged him on by saying "you really think so? wow, i have been doing it wrong, tell me more." judy gave me a poke in the ribs to shut me up and send the plum smuggler on his way...


_Plum Smuggler_, Hilarious! You know what I'm talking about, These guys who just need social skills as well as a few riding lessons. Friggin jack-asses. Its not the bikes, it's the aholes that ride them, mostly, but not all. I guess some of you out there didn't get that. Funny how people read into things...You should read the posts in the 9er forum when I simply asked: " What makes 9ers so great?" Six pages later, It further proves my point.

Again, the question is: "Why are 29er guys so uptight?" not "why are 29ers bikes so gay?" I never asked or said that. 
Maybe they feel a little guilty like they are cheating by making it easier? I don't know.

Maybe in a couple of years they can get a 29er wheelchair, and brag about how they don't need the handicap ramps in the retirement home.


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

oops........


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

singlesprocket said:


> how the rigid 29er is vastly superior for rolling over 4" logs on the trail (i kid you not). \


a rigid 29er probably is much more efficient for rolling over small logs than a big fr bike.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

b-kul said:


> a rigid 29er probably is much more efficient for rolling over small logs than a big fr bike.


Not at 30mph.


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> banzor???


Great job....
Keep them pics coming!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> banzor???


Yo-ho-ho, Merry Christmas


----------



## JimmyD442 (Oct 12, 2008)

Who'd of thought 30 +/- years ago the reason I was turning into a little prick was .... someday I'd drink the Coolaid and buy a 29er !?!? Where were you guys then ?? Thanks for nothing :thumbsup:

It is crazy how that ******bag personality does seem to gravitate towards all things different in life . I still love my 26" and ride them both regularly, same trails, mountains, DH parks. Two different toold for the job.

Good post, keep it going .... I wanna sit back with the popcorn when Captain Hardcore arrives


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

singlesprocket said:


> heh moosey, have a similar story. was at a local trail head we use for parking. on one side there is a bunch of freeride trails we like to session (all sizes of drops/jumps). on the other side there is a bunch of xc trails that are fairly sanitized. the xc crowd does not venture to the dark side trails, most of them don't even know these trails exist.
> 
> while we where gearing up with our pads/full faces a rigid 29er in full matching plum smuggling regalia rides by. we are a friendly bunch and say hello. he stops, unclips, says hi and then tells us that he thinks all our pads and big bikes are overkill for these trails. he proceeds to give us a full explanation how the rigid 29er is vastly superior for rolling over 4" logs on the trail (i kid you not). i couldn't resist and egged him on by saying "you really think so? wow, i have been doing it wrong, tell me more." judy gave me a poke in the ribs to shut me up and send the plum smuggler on his way...


Should have invited him for a ride through the freeride trail...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

guitarjohn21 said:


> Great job....
> Keep them pics coming!


the rest our xxx rated


----------



## 87xjmike (Oct 12, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> banzor???


who is the blonde with a string red bikini? more more more


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

jakester29959 said:


> 29ers suck monkey balls and are only for gay little boys who can't ride dh so they ride so big tires to feel special


I second that.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I ride DH on a 26" bike and XC on a 29" bike. I love them both. I like playing for both teams.......


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread is kind of funny. I also have experienced a 29er rider or two try to convert me to his ways in similar methods as described above.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

87xjmike said:


> who is the blonde with a string red bikini? more more more


That's my mom you perv! The others are Bob's Ex GFs/sisters.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> That's my mom you perv! The others are Bob's Ex GFs/sisters.


I only had 2 in the group photo...but did nail your "mom"


----------



## 2FUELS (Nov 18, 2006)

29er's _are_ easier to push up chunky climbs and walk down steep sections though...


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Just went out and measured my wheels. That's all I've got is 29ers. Sh!t.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

eatdrinkride said:


> It's because smart, well educated people ride them and those people are inherently uptight.
> 
> Ahhh....the "rodies of the dirt".


We call'em "off-rodies", all implicationz apply.


----------



## Thelonerider (Sep 24, 2010)

Why are 29er guys .....?

Well, if I had to guess it's that they are attempting to convert everyone. Think jejova's witnesses, or Martin Luther with his reformation. Anyone with an idea they wann apropogate is going to be a bit overbearing because they are trying to force it into the current scheme of things.

Frankly I wonder if 27.5 is the next Big Thing?

RE: 29ers: Never had a 29er before. Recently got one to use for around town, just cruise around. Everyone told me don't take it on a trail they suck, less maneuverable, etc. Well I took it into the woods and it was ok. But of course I do not ride hard core. And I still have my 26ers.

Now hard core would be a bmx bike on singletrack.... talk about wheel size...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thelonerider said:


> Now hard core would be a bmx bike on singletrack.... talk about wheel size...


There you go. Hard core. BMX, 24", 26" 27.5" & 29", rigid, FS & hardtail, all riding the same singletrack every week. Absolutely NO attitude.:thumbsup:









OK, maybe a _*little*_ attitude.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Trail Ninja said:


> There you go. Hard core. BMX, 24", 26" 27.5" & 29", rigid, FS & hardtail, all riding the same singletrack every week. Absolutely NO attitude.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 748768
> 
> ...


I didn't think you came down here to the DH/FR, Ninja,...a respectable guy like you?!


----------

